# Game 43: Wolves (21-22) @ Pistons (37-6)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*February 1st | 6:30 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*55 | Marko Jaric*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*41 | Eddie Griffin*</td></tr></table>

*Pistons Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*1 | Chauncey Billups*</td> <td align=center>*32 | Richard Hamilton*</td> <td align=center>*22 | Tayshaun Prince*</td> <td align=center>*36 | Rasheed Walalce*</td> <td align=center>*3 | Ben Wallace*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Pistons Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*•socco's keys to the game•*
Survive.

*Prediction
Wolves 89 | Pistons 102*​


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Even with the outstanding performance, that was against the Boston Celtics. I can't fathom the Wolves winning this game without about 30/12 from Garnett and a 25 point game from Davis...plus help from the bench...

It's not happening. But hey, they play the games for a reason.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(25-17) -I am on some type of winning streak here.

Well, I agree with socco, we need to Survive. Just try to stay within 10 points in this one for the whole thing and we could make a run at some point but I do not see this happening.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I predict a loss for us.

They cannot go on and win without getting so close with the Pistons.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't see the Pistons losing two in a row.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I don't see the Pistons losing two in a row.


That's where I'm at. Had Detroit not lost yesterday I may have picked Minny to win this, because the Pistons' streak would have been at 12 and it would have to be broken at some point. They're gonna come out looking to whoop some *** tonight. Detroit by 15-ish.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> That's where I'm at. Had Detroit not lost yesterday I may have picked Minny to win this, because the Pistons' streak would have been at 12 and it would have to be broken at some point. They're gonna come out looking to whoop some *** tonight. Detroit by 15-ish.



It really doesn't matter... You can not really expect a win @ Detriot unles all 5 starters are injured regardless of a loss the previous day or not.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be shocked if they win a game, especially at the Palace.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Decent start for the Wolves tonight. Hassell is on fire.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Decent start for the Wolves tonight. Hassell is on fire.


LOL, that's what I was abt to say but perfect.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

22-21 lead for the T'Wolves after 1. 

KG is making a killing on the glass thus far. 

Ricky's got 6 but he's also turned it over 3 times. 

Tayhsaun's killing us with his size.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

22-21 after 1




> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0e3764 colSpan=13>*MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marko Jaric, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Garnett, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trenton Hassell, SG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Griffin, FC</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Carter, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Troy Hudson, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rashad McCants, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Richie Frahm, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Madsen, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Dupree, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*11-21*</TD><TD>*0-1*</TD><TD>*0-0*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*22*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#fa002c colSpan=13>*DETROIT PISTONS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chauncey Billups, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Richard Hamilton, SG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Rasheed Wallace, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tayshaun Prince, SF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Lindsey Hunter, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Evans, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Arroyo, PG</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Alex Acker, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Delfino, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio McDyess, PF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Darko Milicic, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Amir Johnson, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Maxiell, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dale Davis, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*8-15*</TD><TD>*2-5*</TD><TD>*3-6*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*21*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 3 (6)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wolves are starting to play sloppy. Pistons are on an 8-0 run.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Gotta love those 10-0 runs...


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

do you guys have a radio link to listen to the game plz?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

socco said:


> Gotta love those 10-0 runs...


Make it a 20-4 run now. 

uke:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why can't a ref call it on Sheed?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice run by Banks to close it out.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

no suprise when they are 37-6 and havent lost back to back yet...
but oh well


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone still doubting on Blount? 30 minutes played and only one turnover.

--Lately I have been noticing that McCants would dunk with his left hand, since he is a right handed shooter. Anyone know about why he rather dunk with his left?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hopefully he masters the art of shooting both ways. That'd just be a nice addition to his arsenal. I was happy with the defense of our team. Rip and Prince were tough to guard though as you could see. I think we are just one defensive wing player away from a drastic increase in the teams production.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Hopefully he masters the art of shooting both ways. That'd just be a nice addition to his arsenal.


Shooting jumpers with your off hand is totally unnecessary. How often do you see guys shoot 15-footers with their wrong hand? There's no Larry Birds on this team, unfortunately. Now, being able to finish with both hands is a different story...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Shooting jumpers with your off hand is totally unnecessary. How often do you see guys shoot 15-footers with their wrong hand? There's no Larry Birds on this team, unfortunately. Now, being able to finish with both hands is a different story...


Oh crap finishing with both hands is what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Anyone still doubting on Blount? 30 minutes played and only one turnover.


I wasn't doubting him when he had this 20/20 game. Unfortunately, the next two seasons after he got paid and decided to stop trying, did, in fact, make me doubt him. Hopefully for you guys he keeps playing well, but...I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I wasn't doubting him when he had this 20/20 game. Unfortunately, the next two seasons after he got paid and decided to stop trying, did, in fact, make me doubt him. Hopefully for you guys he keeps playing well, but...I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


neither would I. Blount has skills but he thinks he's an allstar. He always starts a season fired up but as soon as something adverse happens he goes into a slump and pouts. I was not surprised to see him come out fired up the other night agaist Boston. He has it in him but chooses to turn it off too often.

That could change with the new environment but as said above - don't bet on it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not betting on him yet. I'm just glad that they got a center whose ability to create points not just around the rim. Our last several centers have been crappy, that left KG stuck in double team near the hoop, that was the main problem. I am very tired of watching that for a long time.

Anyways, I don't expect him to get 20/20 every game and nowhere near all star caliber. I only want him to contribute into the game, that's basically all.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone else notice how bad the officiating was? There were some questionable calls against Minnesota. 

A lot of fouls not called, either way. Traveling called on pump fakes. One play where KG knocked down Prince (Prince was clearly inside the half circle) and KG gets called for a charge. One referee getting in the way of Richard Hamilton and ultimately tripping him. 

The Refs were not the reason we lost though. The Pistons just went on runs all game long. They were hitting wide open jumpers whereas the Wolves were missing. 

A third option that can get us 12-15 points a game is badly needed, preferably a big man...unless Mark Blount can be that guy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Another one I liked was Chauncey running Banks over. Then McDyess got the offensive rebound off of Billups' miss, and stepped on and tripped over Banks who was on the ground. And of course they call a foul on Banks for tripping, when he did absolutely nothing.

Ya it was a pretty badly officiated game, would've got crushed either way though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Flanders said:


> Anyone else notice how bad the officiating was? There were some questionable calls against Minnesota.
> 
> A lot of fouls not called, either way. Traveling called on pump fakes. One play where KG knocked down Prince (Prince was clearly inside the half circle) and KG gets called for a charge. One referee getting in the way of Richard Hamilton and ultimately tripping him.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one who was despising the refs when they made some bad calls. The call on Banks was absolutely bull****.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> I thought I was the only one who was despising the refs when they made some bad calls. The call on Banks was absolutely bull****.


Nope, you weren't....and I usually don't care about what the refs do in games. But this game was one of those that was just absurd. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I usually forgive refs for _questionable_ calls, but many were unquestionably bad calls.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Flanders said:


> Nope, you weren't....and I usually don't care about what the refs do in games. But this game was one of those that was just absurd. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I usually forgive refs for _questionable_ calls, but many were unquestionably bad calls.


Yeah, I gotta agree with you with bad officiating like that one.


----------

